# popup menu dans nsview?



## mksoft_ (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un sait comment faire "popup-er" un NSMenu à une position précise dans un NSView ?
J'ai cherché partout sur le net mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Merci


----------



## tatouille (4 Novembre 2006)

?

le jour ou tu te presenteras avec ton code ...
c'est assez simple ...


----------



## Trax (6 Novembre 2006)

Je présume que tu veux un pop-up menu en menu contextuel (à moins que tu veule un menu qui apparait avec un clic normal, ce qui me surprendrait), alors c'est dans NSMenu que tu peux trouver la méthode :


```
+ (void)popUpContextMenu:(NSMenu*)menu withEvent:(NSEvent*)event 
forView:(NSView*)view
```
menu : ton menu, créé programmatiquement ou via IB...
event : je te déconseille de contruire le NSEvent toi-même, tu risque de faire une crise cardiaque, avec la méthode de 1 km de long. À la place, tu override la méthode mouseDown dans ta NSView, tu call la méthode ci-dessus dans ton mouseDown, et tu prend la référence du NSEvent...
view : ta NSView, donc "self"...

En fin de compte, ça pourrait ressembler à ça :


```
- (void)mouseDown:(NSEvent *)theEvent
{
[NSMenu popUpContextMenu:monMenu withEvent:theEvent 
forView:maVue];
}
```
Je l'ai pas essayé, je te dis ça avec mon expérience et la déduction, mais ça devrait marcher...
En cas de doute, va voir la doc de Apple :

http://developer.apple.com/document...pplicationKit/Classes/NSMenu_Class/index.html


----------



## mksoft_ (18 Novembre 2006)

merci beaucoup ! en partant de ton exemple j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; m'en sortir !


----------

